
Germans still don’t agree on what reunification meant - ahsoli
https://outline.com/rsj4nP
======
cjbenedikt
On the night of the unification former Kanzler Helmut Schmidt said in an
interview live on TV:" It will take one night, 9 months and 40 years for
Germany to be reunited!" Very wise.

